# Adventure Aquarium (56k go away)



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Hey Hey,
here are some pics from Adventure Aquarium in Cambden NJ. Enjoy there are many so be patient with it loading:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics, Genin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nothin like grazing food off a hippo's butt!







Really excellent photography


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow! wow! what a bunch of







looks like a wicked place to visit....... thanks for the pics.


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

that sea dragon is amazing.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET PICS! That red fish looks like he has a beam of light comeing out of his eyes!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

awsome man


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i am glad you all enjoy the pics. it can be tricky to get good shots with everyone in the way and the lighting in those places. the red fish's eyes gather so much light that in both shots i took of it the eyes came out like that. i wish my pics of the super large tank came out with all the rays and tuna and sea turtles came out but none did.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Dammit Nike you jinxed me!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

NIKE said:


> double post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you lost your V-card









Great pics, there are some very impressive 
fish there


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

there is a bird and a hippo in that aquarium!

great pics


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks.

CD,
the birds made me nervous because they have a tendency to perch directly above me and that made me nervous that they wanted to crap on me. i was ducking and weaving all over the hippo exhibit.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

is taht one fixh a piranha......if it is im gonna head over there to check it out


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Awesome pics man!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

furious piranha,
there are no piranhas in these pics, but i did post pics of the piranhas they have on exhibit in piranha pictures and videos. check them out there.

pyro,
thanks.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I HATE THAT AQUARIUM!!!!
Lol J/k But really It stole my idea!!
I was even thinking bout doing this







a 5-6 shoal of Baggai Cardinal fish,,, and thats a shitload of Anthias (those red fish are anthias right?).

that Rhino looks weird... I thought it was a big rock at first,,, then in the second picture I glanced at it and I was like WTF thats a huge ass tank for that many fish... but I realized it was like a wall there and it was all rhinos in there...


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol they have king crab...haha


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

3xtacie, 
Those arent rhinos in there...they're hippos haha..

AWESOME pictures man.. I love that hippo/african tank...i'd love to see it


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yes the red ones are anthias.

thanks for the compliments. the aquarium is worth a visit but go early to avoid all the freaking kids and strollers. to my suprise i heard "Dori" more than "Nemo".


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome pics man Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you're welcome. i am glad everyone enjoys them.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------

